# Denied Feb. and Mar. -- plowed today



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

It never snowed enough all of February or March, but today we got a pretty good dump. We've now gotten more snow this year in April than February and March combined!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

good for you, alas My snow removal season is over. Blade are stored away ATV's are changed over to Summer Mode. Ready to ride and eager for the warm weather fun that is sure to come.

sublime out.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

82* here:redbounce


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Same here in WA. Plowing was fairly light in Feb and nonexistent in Mar– then nothing but snow in April.


----------

